# Too cold?



## ysrfreak (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi there,
Im wondering if theres such a thing as too cold lol. I have 4 case fans and my cpu fan (ALL 80mm, exept cpu fan). I have the front fan sucking in air, I have the side window fan also sucking in air, and I have the 2 rear fans below my psu blowing out air. Aswell I have 2 fans in my psu. Im running a 1ghz, 512ram, really slow machine, Its more for school work and music mixing. Nothing special. I recently put bought a Ninja (discontinued and I got ti at a good price, so why not, comes with a P4 and sata ready psu) Well it came with 2 fans, and I already had 2 fans, everything is running smoothly, but im afraid that my comp is TOO COOL, I had only the cpu fan when I first bought it, and it was running cool. Can TOO COOL do something harmful to my components? Or is it good? Thnx in advance. And Id apreciate EVERYONES feedback since Id like to figure this out ASAP. Thanks again (in advacned)

MiKe


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you get it to like -40c then that might not be good. Other than that, the cooler the better.


----------



## speed_arrow (Aug 18, 2005)

*Hahaha*

DON't worry, it won't be too cold, cause you don't have water cool or anything in it, the fan just sucking the air out, just the right temperature for the case. don't worry, mine have 6 face 3 of them are 120mm and 3 of them are 80mm. its all good.


----------



## TrancerDeeJay (Sep 7, 2005)

Keep on going the good job and message us when you manage to freeze your Coke inside your case...


----------



## Rimus (Sep 8, 2005)

ysrfreak said:


> Hi there,
> Im wondering if theres such a thing as too cold lol. I have 4 case fans and my cpu fan (ALL 80mm, exept cpu fan). I have the front fan sucking in air, I have the side window fan also sucking in air, and I have the 2 rear fans below my psu blowing out air. Aswell I have 2 fans in my psu. Im running a 1ghz, 512ram, really slow machine, Its more for school work and music mixing. Nothing special. I recently put bought a Ninja (discontinued and I got ti at a good price, so why not, comes with a P4 and sata ready psu) Well it came with 2 fans, and I already had 2 fans, everything is running smoothly, but im afraid that my comp is TOO COOL,(I also keep my coke and ice cream in my computer lol ) I had only the cpu fan when I first bought it, and it was running cool. Can TOO COOL do something harmful to my components? Or is it good? Thnx in advance. And Id apreciate EVERYONES feedback since Id like to figure this out ASAP. Thanks again (in advacned)
> 
> MiKe


SWEET JESUS!!!!! 

To your question - there is no such thing as 'too cool' so don't worry about a thing


----------

